# Best/favorite Bartok piano concerto cycle?



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Since I lost all of my *ahem* less-than-legitimately-acquired music when my external hard drive died, I've been rebuilding my collection the old-fashioned way: buying and ripping CDs. I've found myself longing for Bartok's piano concertos recently, and I don't remember who performed the copy I had before. Can I get any suggestions?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I posed the same question a couple of years ago.
http://www.talkclassical.com/21749-bartok-piano-concertos-1-a.html


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

starthrower said:


> I posed the same question a couple of years ago.
> http://www.talkclassical.com/21749-bartok-piano-concertos-1-a.html


And that's what I get for not doing a proper search before posting. Right. Well, better performances may have been published since January 2013. Nevertheless, I'll look through that thread. Thanks.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I recently listened to no. 1 by Zoltan Kocsis on YouTube. I like it a lot. It sounds to me like a very confident and spirited performance. Too bad a complete set has not been re-issued.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Geza Anda.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Two which stand out for me are Bruno Maderna's recording of the 1st with Brendel and Kocsis's recording of the second with Ranki at the piano. The latter has never been published commercially and the former is hard to find I think. Let me know if you want them and I'll upload them for you.


----------



## mikey (Nov 26, 2013)

Anda's cycle is a classic.
Kocsis's complete Bartok has been lauded; haven't personally heard the concerti but the solo works are incredible.
Kovacevich is good.
Sandor can claim to be authentic as he studied with him.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

^^ Mikey just replied for me! I would just add, that I like Schiff quite a lot, never warmed to Bavouzet (or Pollini in 1 & 2).

For a starter set, Kocsis' would be my choice, Anda as a close second!

/ptr


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

I have to say that the Anda set is de rigueur. It may be old but it still sounds good and it is an essential component of any serious Bartok collection.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes. I would start with the Geza Anda set as I already mentioned and branch out from there if multiple performances are desired.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

ptr said:


> ^^ Mikey just replied for me! I would just add, that I like Schiff quite a lot, never warmed to Bavouzet (or Pollini in 1 & 2).
> 
> For a starter set, Kocsis' would be my choice, Anda as a close second!
> 
> /ptr


I really like the Pollini, as well as Barenboim/Boulez in 1&3.


----------

